# BobW



## wagdaddy (Jun 19, 2010)

Joined this website a while back-thought it was about time I posted at least an introduction. Member of Kerrville lodge #697, soon to be Sr. Deacon. We love visitors from other lodges-comes see us sometime!


----------



## Papatom (Jun 20, 2010)

I will next time you have an EA. I need to bring one, When are your installations? Ours are the 26th @5:00 PM.


----------



## wagdaddy (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Tom, We have a Masters degree this Tuesday (22nd) and I believe an EA on the 29th for G. Allen's son. Our officer installation is on July 10th @ 1:30. See you then! BTW-I have a friend who has a classic Chevy PU. He wants to sell it...can he put it in you car show?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 20, 2010)

BobW,

Welcome to Masons of Texas! Congratulations on being appointed and (to be) installed as Senior Deacon; I am also to be installed on the 24th as my home lodge's Senior Deacon!!


----------



## Papatom (Jun 20, 2010)

wagdaddy said:


> Hi Tom, We have a Masters degree this Tuesday (22nd) and I believe an EA on the 29th for G. Allen's son. Our officer installation is on July 10th @ 1:30. See you then! BTW-I have a friend who has a classic Chevy PU. He wants to sell it...can he put it in you car show?


 Next car show is in June next year 06-04-2011, yes he can show it there, but if interested he can get in touch with with a brother here that buys and helps sellers.
see you Tuesday night.


----------



## wagdaddy (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Tom, He missed it! His name is Ron Speier had to go to South Padre during this years show-so his opportunity to sell has gone for the year. I will have him contact you? and you can direct him to the right person. BTW-Mike Gower knows Ron and told me that he expected to get his petition now that he is retired and moved to Fredericksburg. Would be a good man to have in your lodge if you can get him...He is in Colorado right now for a wedding but should be back by the end of the week this coming week.


----------

